# HORSE BOWS - PLEASE HELP - KASSAI vs GROZER vs SALUKI vs ETC...



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

Salukis are on another level compared to Grozers or Kassais, much more refined, better craftsmanship and performance but also more $$. I've owned several Saluki's and shot various Grozers and Kassais but the Saluki's are a far better value even though they cost more.

Kaya's are also good performers and low priced as is the Samick SKB and Mind.

Speed shooting with accuracy takes a ton of practice and technique is more important than the type of arrow. Any arrow of any material wil work as long as its spined for the bow. A mock with a wider throat might help with speed but familiarity with your equipment is more important.


----------



## micahmmoore (Oct 16, 2014)

I really do like the Saluki bows, has anyone shot the Damascus? Also, any recommendations for good youth bows? I have 3 girls and I don't want them learning on a crappy bow, something decent, but not too expensive...


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

I had a Damascus, great bow but I liked my Scythian, Ibex and Turk better. Lukas' bows are always getting better.


----------



## micahmmoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Were those all Saluki brands? What was your favorite?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

nmlongbow said:


> Salukis are on another level compared to Grozers or Kassais, much more refined, better craftsmanship and performance


X2 on nmlongbow, I have a Ibex and Turk both great bows in every area.

Another bow to consider is is the Korean range of Kaya bows, not as refined as Saluki but I hear the performance and price is great. 

http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/d1131_Korean_Bow.html


I have some Kaya ILF limbs on the way to me, I have some wood/carbon Tropics but tried a friends Storm limbs and was so impressed I ordered a set for myself. Kaya is a reputable brand.


----------



## micahmmoore (Oct 16, 2014)

I just got through checking out the Samick Mind bow as referenced above. It has pretty awesome reviews too. Have you ever heard of those? What's your opinion between Kaya and Samick? Also, if I were to order a Saluki bow, it would just be on blind faith since I haven't ever shot one. I'm leaning towards Samick for my children and possibly me as well until I order the Saluki. Opinions?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

As previous posts the Saluki's are on a totally different level in regards to build quality and performance, there is no such thing as a bad Saluki :thumbs_up


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Shooting my Turk, I don't know of any other Horsebow that is a match in consistency/accuracy against another modern wood Recurve, Saluki's are THAT good.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

steve morley said:


> X2 on nmlongbow, I have a Ibex and Turk both great bows in every area.
> 
> Another bow to consider is is the Korean range of Kaya bows, not as refined as Saluki but I hear the performance and price is great.
> 
> ...



You'll really like the Storm's. Picked up a set a couple weeks back for my Titan III. 28lb longs making 34 on my 19 inch riser. Smooth out to my 29 inch draw with zero stacking. Every bit as good as the Samick Extreme 2 limbs I had on it. Got them for a slightly lighter weight to use on spots.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I got a SF riser and 36# Storm limbs for a newbie and set the bow up for him, I told him just to shoot the bow as is for 2-3 weeks and then maybe start to tweak the tune for his own feel, he didn't listen and played with the tune, he came back a week later complaining he was shooting right all the time, I reset back to original setup with some bareshaft tuning and started to stack arrows at 30y, I told him to leave the bow as is for the moment, it shoots great. After stacking arrows like that the first thing that went through my mind after I handed the bow back was "I'm gonna get a set of these limbs for Indoors" I have some 36# coming, intersting thing is with CT Cheetahs and 36# Tropics I get the same 60y point on as my 42# Border CV's and my Easton C1's, so I ordered at set of Cheetah's as well think it will turn into a nice WA3D setup (33y max) as well as an Indoor setup. :thumbs_up


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

get myself Samick SKB and start learning thumb ring release, great bow for great price.


----------



## micahmmoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome shooting! You said that is a Saluki Turk? those are like 2500+ ... maybe something to shoot for in the future, but a little rich for my blood right now. So I am guessing that I myself should probably lean towards either a Saluki Damascus, or some kind of Kassai. For my kids, the Samick Mind 50? or Kaya? I am guessing everyones opinion is that if I myself were to choose between Grozer and Kassai, pick Kassai. If I were to choose between Kassai and Saluki, pick Saluki?


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

I had a Saluki Turk and it was very well made! I had one that Lukas made for me 7 years ago now, and really appreciated it!

With all that said the guy who is selling this one is a stand up guy! (Its not me!!!) http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49575 This resembles my Turk a little too!

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

micahmmoore said:


> Awesome shooting! You said that is a Saluki Turk? those are like 2500+


No, it's a glass backed bow not a horn bow, can't afford one of his horn bows.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve,
You make shooting that short bow look easy!!! HA! I had a 54" glass Turk that was in the 45ish range. I thought it was one of the coolest bows I had ever seen (right there with the IBEX). I am shooting much longer, lighter bows these days.

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

That Turk was in the 50# and shot it split finger, it was the most FUN bow I ever shot, never fails to put a smile on my face. I don't shot wood bows much tendon damage in my bow hand makes it uncomfortable after a couple of days and cripples me after a few weeks, I stick to ILF and bowslings these days to shoot pain free.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I like the Attila bows....


----------



## micahmmoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Steve, what exact make and model is your glass backed Turk? And price range? Also, couldn't you do a lighter draw# to help with the pain... why wouldn't you drop to an 35 or 40#?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

micahmmoore said:


> Steve, what exact make and model is your glass backed Turk? And price range? Also, couldn't you do a lighter draw# to help with the pain... why wouldn't you drop to an 35 or 40#?


Between $850 and $950 depending on the grip. http://www.salukibow.com/15.html

It's not the draw weight it's the hand shock, any wood bow that I have to grip i.e Longbow, Horsebow etc causes issues, the ring finger on my bow hand locks in a closed position (feels like cramp when it happens) if I clench into a fist. The first time it happened was morning of WA3D World champs in Austria, I shot all day with hand locked, a Lithuanian Physio released it for me and showed me how to for future issues, although it was released the pain was intense whenever I shot, made it through to final 8 shooters but wasn't upset when I was eliminated from next round. 

Just something I have to accept (old age lol) I can shoot ILF bows and having a blast Stringwalking (won Euro champs in June)

This is me playing with the Ibex at home on a blustery day.


----------



## micahmmoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Steve,

Thanks for your replies! I am sorry about your injury, I hope it will get better for you over time. You're a great shot either way! 
SO, I have been checking out the Saluki site and found that what you have is the fiberglass bow, but they also have a step up from that called the Hybrid bow, do you know anything about that one? It looks really nice and for just 200.00 more it seems that it would be worth it? It would still be more than half the price of the Horn Bow. I am in love with this one... https://plus.google.com/photos/1003...5622927606614747154&oid=100344514090479456506

Also, does anyone know anything about the Saluki Little Giant? It looks like a great bow for my kids to learn on and possibly me as well! And it's a Saluki! https://plus.google.com/photos/1003...5537338997887594450&oid=100344514090479456506


- Micah


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

I also highly recommend Atilla's Archery Horsebow. Have not shot other makers but I have shot plenty of recurves and longbows and this is just as good as those. Good speed, little hand shock ( a lot less than say a Hill style longbow). Can't go wrong price either.

Todd


----------

